# 626bhp corsa turbo santa pod



## Markyjoe (Jun 19, 2012)

went to santa pod yesterday for a mate of mine with his corsa turbo, heres some of the results :

pod (130 of 147) by MSPhotographic, on Flickr

pod (129 of 147) by MSPhotographic, on Flickr

pod (128 of 147) by MSPhotographic, on Flickr

pod (127 of 147) by MSPhotographic, on Flickr

pod (108 of 147) by MSPhotographic, on Flickr

pod (107 of 147) by MSPhotographic, on Flickr

pod (106 of 147) by MSPhotographic, on Flickr

pod (103 of 147) by MSPhotographic, on Flickr

pod (100 of 147) by MSPhotographic, on Flickr gaz tuck this

pod (99 of 147) by MSPhotographic, on Flickr and this

pod (97 of 147) by MSPhotographic, on Flickr and this

pod (95 of 147) by MSPhotographic, on Flickr

pod (88 of 147) by MSPhotographic, on Flickr a gaz art work master peice

pod (86 of 147) by MSPhotographic, on Flickr

pod (55 of 147) by MSPhotographic, on Flickr gaint man

pod (45 of 147) by MSPhotographic, on Flickr

pod (44 of 147) by MSPhotographic, on Flickr

pod (43 of 147) by MSPhotographic, on Flickr

pod (31 of 147) by MSPhotographic, on Flickr

heres an video i made aswell. cheers





:doublesho


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

That's things crazyyy! I want it :lol:


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

over 600bhp from a C20let!???!! wtf!


----------



## martin_46 (Aug 7, 2012)

That's pretty mental power for the car :doublesho


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Wtf was in that white tigra???!


----------



## Markyjoe (Jun 19, 2012)

davies20 said:


> over 600bhp from a C20let!???!! wtf!


running a GTX turbo , over winter will be getting more out of it, we were worrid that after 620 bhp the block crack but luckly it didnt, so next is 650 bhp and then more


----------



## Markyjoe (Jun 19, 2012)

Junior Bear said:


> Wtf was in that white tigra???!


pretty much the same engine just a couple of differant thing to make it a tad faster, bens will hopfully soon be quicker, the tigra is about 635 bhp so that little extra and also being fully striped i.e only one seat skinny rear tyres does help


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Markyjoe said:


> running a GTX turbo , over winter will be getting more out of it, we were worrid that after 620 bhp the block crack but luckly it didnt, so next is 650 bhp and then more


Will need to widen the arches and fit tractor tyres to try get some grip!!!:lol:


----------



## Markyjoe (Jun 19, 2012)

already in process ha ha, next year he is going to 13 inch light weight drag wheels with silly massive slicks and wide archs, he was runnign 7 psi in his tyres yesterday ha ha


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Wow very impressive , new set of tyres veery run? how does it put that power down is it all wheel drive ?


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

Needs more grip, would be properly awesome if it was 4wd and not a smokey scrabble waggon.

Aside from that, awesome.


----------



## Markyjoe (Jun 19, 2012)

slicks ,front wheel drive , the slicks will last about 3 days out


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

I was there, saw this got a few pics of it too impressive, my mates had entered outlaw series, green del sol (513bhp), bronze civic (650bhp) and black corsa b (625bhp) was a great day out.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Junior Bear said:


> Wtf was in that white tigra???!


The tigra is a lads called danny, at one point if i remember correctly it did just over 700bhp at fly, he used to have a gold tigra but got wrote off so engine was out in the white one


----------



## Markyjoe (Jun 19, 2012)

rob_vrs said:


> The tigra is a lads called danny, at one point if i remember correctly it did just over 700bhp at fly, he used to have a gold tigra but got wrote off so engine was out in the white one


isnt that specky your thinking of as this lad is called steve ??


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

No not specky, its a local lad to me called danny with a high powered white tigra whether he has sold it


----------



## Markyjoe (Jun 19, 2012)

ooo ste built this from scratch pal


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Markyjoe said:


> ooo ste built this from scratch pal


Must be a different one then, did you enjoy it yesterday then? Burnt my head and arms ha sun was beeming and octavia was boiling when i got in it ha


----------



## Markyjoe (Jun 19, 2012)

ha ha yer was a mega day , you may have seen me when ben was on the track i kept walking down the start of the strip , taking pics was mega hot


----------



## Markyjoe (Jun 19, 2012)

short video of stes tigra


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Markyjoe said:


> ha ha yer was a mega day , you may have seen me when ben was on the track i kept walking down the start of the strip , taking pics was mega hot


Possibly mate, and maybe in future at other events


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

I didnt know but the engine in your mates car is out of my mates car ha small world


----------



## Markyjoe (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Few pictures i took

Can see my car in background on first pikky haha


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Jeeez that's mental! What sort of times is that running?


----------



## Markyjoe (Jun 19, 2012)

Best of the day was 10:8 or 10:9 I think. I'm going down on Sunday with him and and he's already done some more things to it to make it quicker hopefully. Ha ha you can see my A3 in one of the Piccys  also my logo on his windows whoop whoop


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

That could be fun at the traffic lights


----------



## Jdm boy (May 13, 2011)

Holy crap on a cracker!!!!! I seen a 400hp road going nova in the flesh but that's bloody mental. Even though seen a few bits of dirt on it lol


----------

